# “Please update to the newest version...”



## Sheando (Nov 28, 2017)

Suddenly, when I try to load Pocket Camp, I get a message that says ?please update to the newest version to continue playing.? There?s a button to let me go to the App Store and update, but on the App Store page, there?s no option to update. Only to open the app, so it?s an endless cycle of each page redirecting me to the other. There?s no update under ?Updates? in the app store, even though it does have an update listed in today?s history on the app page. Anyone else on IOS having this issue?


----------



## angiepie (Nov 28, 2017)

I haven't had this issue, no. It did indeed need an update but that's weird it's not showing in the app store. Have you tried restarting your phone, logging in and out of the app store?


----------



## Rachit (Nov 28, 2017)

I’m on IOS and having the same problem. You’re not alone!


----------



## Justin (Nov 28, 2017)

Seems to be only an iOS issue. Saw someone else say that going to the updates tab and refreshing it worked for them but it sounds like you already tried that.


----------



## happycamper (Nov 28, 2017)

This was a problem for me as well but i was able to solve it by refreshing the updates page as mentioned above!


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 28, 2017)

I just had this issue. I clicked the updates tab in the app store and went back to the Animal Crossing page - that seemed to work for some reason. If not for you, I'd say keep refreshing and hopefully you'll get the update option eventually.


----------



## Deathamabob (Nov 28, 2017)

I finally just deleted and reinstalled, which worked. If you haven't linked to My Nintendo, that's probably not the route you want to take.


----------



## Sheando (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks, all! There must have been some kind of delay in the update’s appearance in the App Store, because it was there this morning. Hopefully it shows up today for others experiencing the same problem.


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 28, 2017)

I had the same thing happen and when I went to the update tab, I just pulled down to make it refresh and then it was there. Now everything seems fine.


----------

